# 7/9 Scioto



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

My lippin' thumb is about done... It's all torn up. Today was not a bad day fish-wise, landing 12 smallies. However, I did gore myself with a treble hook, with the barb going into my finger, and I also snapped a St. Croix rod in half. I've had it over a year, do they still have it under warranty? Oh well. I did land this really nice smallie that may be close to my personal best. Did not have the scale, but it was 19" long. With my drag set loose due to my line giving at any moment from abrasions, it took me a little over 5 solid minutes and several runs and a few jumps to get a hold of him. The scioto is awesome... I've found a new favorite hole and it was a lot of fun today. Except I need to talk to St. Croix.

Biggest of the day...Put up a great fight! Glad that my rod didn't poop out while I had him on.









Happy Fishing!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Another good one.........I might have to reconsider that Scioto. If you ever see a newer, greenish colored Z-28 parked somewhere near the Scioto, or any body of water for that matter........probably me.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW! Nice fish! My brother and I had our own "Purolator big bass challenge" today on the Scioto. Fished from about 6 till 1. He won with a fish that was about 2 lbs. Bw us we caught about 5 in the 1-1.75 lb range, lots of smaller smallies, 4 black crappie (that was kinda cool), a couple channel kittens(complete with leeches), some rockies, gills, sunnies, and a chub (don't you just love the nuchal? hump and dots the larger chubs get on their forehead?). Both of us each had one larger feeling fish that got away. Plus I found a really nice Storm crayfish crank in a tree....(today was the first time I've ended up in the + on lures...didn't lose a single lure all day)


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I made a cast today and my moss frog just flew off.......  I was just getting the hang of fishing that thing too :F


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

My brother went to Dick's yesterday and bought 3 lures based on Pete's recomendations (ratL traps, etc). Within the first 30 minutes 2 were gone. By the end of the day he'd lost all 3. As far as snags and losing lures, all my snags came out easily and I didn't lose any lures. I had been averaging about $5 in lures lost every time I went fishing prior to today (so I guess now I'm averaging about $4.94  )


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, that's the only thing with those lipless cranks. They snag on the rocks ALOT. Learn how to work the and use finesse to get them out. However, since you can wade, if you're not working deep holes, you can usually get over and jimmy it out of the crevices. The bummer goes when you snag deeper than you can reach. Some experience with the Rattlin' Rapalas and Rat-L-Traps will help. However, they do get hung up a lot. Good thing they are less than 3 bucks a pop.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Man I have got to get out there next weekend.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

what's up w the St. Croix rods? they are the only rod I have ever read about on OGF breaking (at least 2 occasions). Are they really worth it? The brand name itself does definately have a "snob factor" sound to it. Not trying to dog them, I'm sure they're great rods but would like to hear what others think as I've been considering buying a more expensive rod(right now I have a Dick's (northeast outfitters?)ultralight cheepy $15 rod which I like a lot (other than the 7 eyelets which make it not cast as far but I'm gonna get rid of one....or 2) and an ugly stick lite light action which I also like(and my cheepy wally world shakespeare durango medium action rod which I use for cattin). I've broken one rod this year - a 6'6" berkely cherrywood medium-light action which I smacked into a tree causing the rod tip to break. I fixed that but then managed to roll my vehicle with it in the trunk. It wasn't fixable after that.


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

What stretch of scioto would this be?


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

oh sh** here we go again


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show Pete,
The Avids and above have lifetime warrantys, but contact St. Croix on the lower end rods, it shouldnt be a problem at all.

To answer your question, NOPE , St. Croixs are not worth it..that is if you dont fish a lot or enough to justify the price jump from junk rods.....70+% of my rods are St. Croix and i refuse to use anything of lesser quality. Ive used the "popular" Loomis rods and find them to be junk(IMO)...i'll stick with my favorite combo a St. Croix 7'6" one pcs.Tidemaster Inshore(fast action, med/light) and Shimano 2000 Ultegra ,6 lb. line. I also own about 3+ dozen rods(6 of which are only for SM BASS)....St. Croix's have never let me down and i have never broken one!

Scott


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Banker said:


> oh sh** here we go again


lol Banker, your funny. Man I myself am even starting to see it. lol.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Banker said:


> what's up w the St. Croix rods? they are the only rod I have ever read about on OGF breaking (at least 2 occasions). Are they really worth it? The brand name itself does definately have a "snob factor" sound to it. Not trying to dog them, I'm sure they're great rods but would like to hear what others think as I've been considering buying a more expensive rod(right now I have a Dick's (northeast outfitters?)ultralight cheepy $15 rod which I like a lot (other than the 7 eyelets which make it not cast as far but I'm gonna get rid of one....or 2) and an ugly stick lite light action which I also like(and my cheepy wally world shakespeare durango medium action rod which I use for cattin). I've broken one rod this year - a 6'6" berkely cherrywood medium-light action which I smacked into a tree causing the rod tip to break. I fixed that but then managed to roll my vehicle with it in the trunk. It wasn't fixable after that.


Probably because St. Croix are the only rods worth mentioning if you do happen to break one! I loved my St. Croix and it has gotten me a lot of big fish. I probably just fished it hardcore and the joint was starting to give. I guess if you go out enough, your equipment takes a beating. 
How did roll your vehicle?!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch pete.. 
tips.. look for fenwick's rods on sale.. i love my old hmx rod.. i think they have a sale once a year on them at cabelas.. i got mine for $30..  but now she's broke.. i'm going to send it in tho.. lifetime guarantee on them too..


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow, I have caught THOUSANDS of fish in my lifetime, and have never even heard of St. Croix until I started reading this message board. I've had dozens of rods of several types and have only had one break.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

crappielooker said:


> nice catch pete..
> tips.. look for fenwick's rods on sale.. i love my old hmx rod.. i think they have a sale once a year on them at cabelas.. i got mine for $30..  but now she's broke.. i'm going to send it in tho.. lifetime guarantee on them too..


Where is Cabelas located? Thanks in advance for the help.




stumpsitter said:


> Wow, I have caught THOUSANDS of fish in my lifetime, and have never even heard of St. Croix until I started reading this message board. I've had dozens of rods of several types and have only had one break.


Yea I aint never heard of them either until this forum. I aint never had a pole break.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

When you want high-carbon graphite for a faster (tighter, more sensitive action) for feeling soft-bites, then you get a more brittle blank. The thing is, my St. Croix was a salmon/trout rod and with those fish you can hardly feel when they strike. The guys who primarily target bass will testify: Bass hit hard! Especially hungry smallmouth. You don't really need something like I had for those smallmouth waters, but I enjoyed using that particular rod because it casted like butter. I go out and catch LM all day long in walmart special that has action no different than a wet noodle. Hey, it works... St. Croix just makes fishing a more enjoyable to me because their rods are like a telegraph wire. You can feel a lot...And you can distinguish hits between big lunkers and little scrappers. Without my polarized lenses and in low light, I want to be able to have another set of eyes, and that comes through the feeling. Especially when I am fishing rocky bottoms, I need the combination of tensile strength, stifness, and a sensitive action. It is hard to get all of those in great degree in any particular rod. I chose to sacrifice one thing for another. Brittle graphite, you just have to be real careful with.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

"How did roll your vehicle?!"

it was a "being stupid" mistake (driving too fast) that cost me 6k (only had state min insurance-car totalled)...but I'm alive (has anyone else had to rationalize their mishaps with "but at least I'm alive" 3 or more times...aaargh)


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Pete....you're taking all my smallies! They're never going to bite a lipless crank again after you! Anyhow, I'm back from cleveland, we'll have to get out sometime this week.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

those aren't either of your smallies(or anyone else's).....THEY'RE MINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

They are for whoever can catch them! 

Just because you know where they are doesn't mean you'll get 'em. I had two of my good buddies with me on 7/9 when I landed 12. One had a handful of hooksets and landed two, and the other got skunked. We were all throwin' the same type of lures.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Pete, I went to dick's today, I think you bought ALL the small lipless cranks, the place was wiped clean of them!


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I got several PMs from people asking about lures and such...

This is for anybody who was interested while we're on the topic!

"Those Rattlin' Rapalas in the smallest size work pretty well for me. Change up your retrieve often for best presentation, by that, I mean try a steady retrieve, drift and twitch, and bottom bounce on the same exact cast. Try all three casting in the exact same location before you change your cast up. You've gotta find out what they are hitting on and make a mental note. Also, work tubes... Find out what ounce head you can throw the farthest and will still have a feel when mated with your rod and reel combo. The current will matter as well... If the river is down and the flow is slow, go with a 1/16th. If you work areas of higher current, go with a 1/8th oz. The best success I've had with tubes have been with green pumpkin and chartreuse/mellon in about a 3" size made by venom. Also, madman makes a good crawfish tube... That one in chartreuse or dark blue is deadly as well. Also, no smallie tackle box can go without a rebel wee crawfish. They may be small, but they sure as hell produce."

Brandon: Try Sportmart for lipless cranks...They have a selection as well.

Good luck fishing!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pete,
My ATO brotha. Why don't you shoot me a PM with you digits. We're stomping the same water.

Oh, and SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I would like to fish the scioto sometimes......I pass over a bridge and always see people wading and fishing. A few questions for ya, though. Do you wear any shoes when you wade out there? Are you using spinning or baitcasitng tackle? What lures would you recommmend for me to use. How far out do you go? I would think you could only manage one rod at a time, so how do you keep up with changing lures? 

Thanks,

CJ


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

#1 Definitely wear shoes! Anything will work, but the most important thing is to cover your toes, you will bang your feet on rocks alot. Walmart has a really nice pair of sandals that are close toed for $13 and I love them.

#2 You can use either spinning or baitcasting, I've used both, both mainly use baitcasting because I am more accurate with it. The upside of a spinning reel is that you can throw smaller baits. I personally don't mind larger baits though, and have plenty of luck on them.

#3 I have taken two rods before and it ends up being a big pain in my rear. I have settled for one rod, 6 1/2 ft med, 10-12lb line and it has yet to disappoint me. I just deal with retying, plus its important to do it because of line abrasion from the rocks.

#4 Lures, try anything you want. I use jerkbaits mostly, then crankbaits, but you can use spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, tubes, lizards, whatever. Just see what works for YOU.

Hope this helps

Brandon


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey thanks for your help. I think the spot i want to fish is to the left of the Dublin road bridge. I can see some vegitation, shade spots, eddys, and all kinds of good looking stuff. I saw a guy wading out in the middle of it and it looked like he was in chest deep water.

i would think that a small jig would be good along those eddys i saw. What kind of jerkbaits( suspending, floating?) I am guessing crawfish colored cranks, and shad colored jerkbaits.

THanks,

CJ


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh, and do oyu carry your tackle out with you in a back pack, or do you leave it on shore?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

you got it! and you can use either floating or suspending, depends on what they want that day. The key is fast erratic action, dont just reel it in.

I wear a fishing vest, but sometimes use a backpack. I wouldn't leave stuff on the bank, its a pain to walk back to get it, and you'll want to keep moving upstream to find good spots. 

ps....when you find a really good spot. go home and send me a pm and dont tell anyone else!!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

THanks for all your help. 

So i am guessing i should pack my tackle lightly, then. 

Have you ever fished the scioto from the bank?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

"ps....when you find a really good spot. go home and send me a pm and dont tell anyone else!! "

YUP! What he said!!

Guys, I know that I'm a new name here. Trust me when I say that I've fished 30 miles of the Scioto for many, many years. I can recognize where Pete was standing just from his pictures. And yes, Pete has found a good spot. It USED to be an INCREDIBLE spot up to about 6-8 years ago. No one used to ever even THINK about fishing in there. Now there are 4-8 trucks every time I drive by. I've seen dudes hauling fish out of there by the truckload on numerous occassions.
Any attention to areas like that on the internet is just going to end up being bad for everyone. I'm not saying don't help a brother out, not at all. In fact, I think the more people who end up river fishing is just more people to be stewards of the resource. Just send that info via PM or email. That's all. No one can google your email if you know what I'm saying.
You guys have found a good thing. I don't want you to slowly ruin a good spot by advertising it too much. And consider the fact that there are others of us out there who ALSO fish many of the same spots. You're not doing us any favors either.
Good fishing fellars.

BTW, Pete, make sure you PM me. There's a spot about 50 feet by 50 feet up in that general area that if you hit it in early September.....OH MY!!!! You'll definately be using the 20" side of your tape!!!


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

That few miles is killer... There are plenty of holes. Just go in and wade and you'll find confidence in certain spots. The guys that have been fishing it for years earned their keep and they have a right to not tell. Because they have waded, fell over rocks, hooked themselves, and lost big smallies to learn the river. It takes work... Go out and just wade.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

same thing with the development of new climbing areas and putting up new routes out in californina(and everywhere else I'm sure).....hush hush....don't want anyone else to get that first ascent.....(for the most part) if someone has a project (new route)started and others know it, they respect that, realizing the person found the place in the first place, and let them finish it...of course there are exceptions....


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

brandonjh00 said:


> #1 Definitely wear shoes! Anything will work, but the most important thing is to cover your toes, you will bang your feet on rocks alot. Walmart has a really nice pair of sandals that are close toed for $13 and I love them.


Thanks for the info. I just went a bought me a pair. I was going to buy a pair of chest waders, but got to thinking. I wade now and don't have them. I also got to looking at pete (not in that way  ) and noticed he always has a pair of swimming trunks on and decide to just get a pair of sandals instead. I was wading barefoot up until now and man your right about the rocks hurting. I have to always walk really slow (until now) to prevent from smacking a rock to hard.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Why does everybody want to be like Brandon and I?! You can catch fish too and wear whatever you want!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Wading barefoot? Rod%Reel, you have more guts than me. I use a pair of wading shoes that went 30 bucks from Bass Pro. I wear those and usually a pair of pants when wade fishing. Sometimes I have to get out and go around a deep hole, and I don't want too many thorns in me. And wet-wading in summer is COOLER than wearing waders!


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

if you were waders in this weather, they might fill up with sweat and take you under! not to mention the smell after you wear them a few times!!! lol


Pete give me a call if you are heading out after work some night this week.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I think everyone wants to be like you bc you've been posting some dank pics


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

peteyeh said:


> Why does everybody want to be like Brandon and I?! You can catch fish too and wear whatever you want!


I just thought it was a good idea to get them seeing I have been thinking about it even before reading this post, only not sandals, but aqua shoes instead. And I also got to thinking that if I got waders, I couldn't go deep of fear of going too deep and flooding my waders (not a good idea). Not to mention I also thought about would I stay cool or get really hot from lack of water contact and being rapped in rubber for hours at a time. I didn't however think about the smell after wearing it a few time. Yet another good reason not to get them.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Rod and Reel,
Dude, mix in some shoes!! Friggin' dangerous. Just a little cut is bad news on that river. Let me fill you guys in on a little problem that the Scioto has that nobody talks about:
What's DIRECTLY upstream of the dam?....The Zoo. And Wyandot Lake. They both expel alot of water into the river thru the same teeny tiny, undersized water treatment plant. When it gets overwhelmed, the discharge surpasses the treatment plant and goes directly into the Scioto.
Now, do you have any thoughts on WHAT the Zoo might be flushing down their drains? Imagine every exotic animals' cages being hosed down a few times a day....down the drain.....into the river.....

You wanna cut your foot and get that business into an open wound?

Get some decent wading boots with felt if you plan on wading anywhere. No slips, no cuts. You could pick some up at Sportsmart for $30.
No brainer.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> Rod and Reel,
> Dude, mix in some shoes!! Friggin' dangerous. Just a little cut is bad news on that river. Let me fill you guys in on a little problem that the Scioto has that nobody talks about:
> What's DIRECTLY upstream of the dam?....The Zoo. And Wyandot Lake. They both expel alot of water into the river thru the same teeny tiny, undersized water treatment plant. When it gets overwhelmed, the discharge surpasses the treatment plant and goes directly into the Scioto.
> Now, do you have any thoughts on WHAT the Zoo might be flushing down their drains? Imagine every exotic animals' cages being hosed down a few times a day....down the drain.....into the river.....
> ...


I have never waded the Scioto, let alone done it barefoot. I was refering to Big Walnut Creek and Alum Creek (the creek, not the lake) when I was talking about wading barefoot. I now have a pair of closed toe sandal to try out. And instead of paying $30 I only payed $10


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

guess we'll see if that saying "you get what you pay for" is true or not....


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Banker said:


> guess we'll see if that saying "you get what you pay for" is true or not....


lol I guess we will won't we. I guess if they fall apart fast I will have to just go out and get them aque shoes I was talking about in my above post. Also, how deep can you go in your boots without water running over the top?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dude, You need to get on the bus.
Wading boots are designed to have "water running over the top"....they're WADING boots not walk thru a puddle boots. They have drainage holes in them so you're not slushing around with water in them on land.
The felt is absolutley the best thing you can have on the bottom of wading shoes. It will give you a grip on rocks like nothing you've ever seen before....thus almost eliminating slips and falls.
If you desire, you can get a "felt sole replacement kit" at Dicks and slap those on the bottom of your new sandals. Won't protect you from cuts, but it will keep you from falling on your arse.
BTW, don't think for a minute that Alum or Big Walnut are any cleaner than the Scioto. Don't even get me started on Big Walnut......friggin trash dump for the locals. I've cleaned up trash on the Big Walnut several times, just to return a couple months later to see a bunch more take it's place.

If anyone's interested, The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance holds regular river clean-ups on several central Ohio streams. Pete, you've probably seen us up in that stretch of the Scioto......20-30 canoes with kids and adults with trash bags instead of fishing rods. You absolutely wouldn't beleive the stuff we haul out of there. Here's a link: http://www.smallmouth.org/Ohio.html


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks for posting the link to the clean-up. hope to meet some people at the next one. as far as picking up trash I hate it when I pick up all the trash at one of the areas I fish and return a week later only to find it littered with crawler containers etc. one of these days i'm gonna have to restrain myself from punching someone...


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

falling on your arse, getting soaked and or muddy can make for a fun time....getting hurt on the other had is not fun....I prefer strap around sandals, net tried the felt bottoms but may give it a shot one of these days...its always nice to set yourself up in style....


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

The wading shoes I have don't have the felt bottom, which it sounds like I should have after reading this. I do still slip on rocks with them, but the majority of streams I fish have the sandy to pea-gravel bottom. Next pair, I will think about it. Until then, a slip into the water on a hot day might not be too bad  !


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Korker sandles that attach using a velcro system are handy. 
Use em only when ya need them....they are a bit cumbersome but are like golf cleats and will save you butt when your fishing large rock/slate bottom rivers.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im new to the area how do i get to the river from westerville


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

if anyone is interested go to galyans, they have wading boots called(as newbreed mentioned) korkers. they have interchangable bottoms. the shoes come with rubber, but you can buy felt and studded bottoms. they are really good wading boots.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When I go wading I usually just wear nylon jogging pants and I have flats boots that I bought from BPS or Cabelas ( dont remember) that are made by Red Head. They are neoprene with a flat rubber sole. I have never had a problem wading with them and they zip up the side so they are very easy to get on and off even when wet. Best thing about them is you never need to worry about getting sand or silt in you boots because they zip on so tight. I think they run $20-$30.

Jake


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Rod&Reel said:


> lol I guess we will won't we. I guess if they fall apart fast I will have to just go out and get them aque shoes I was talking about in my above post. Also, how deep can you go in your boots without water running over the top?



just wanted to warn you, I've tried aqua shoes, not enough protection, the rocks still get you, need something with more backbone.
They have shoes similar to his for $13 at walmart


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Used to be all I would use. But found out that they are not the quality they used to be. Had half a dozen or so at 1 point. All the rods were cracking at the rod would meet the cork. All cracking up the blank of the rod. After hours of arguing with the manager at Galyans the replaced them all for me. All i use now is Loomis rods. They seem to take the beating that the St.Croixs wouldnt, espically using heavy jigs. They do cost more, but you will be able to tell a differance. 


BTW nice smallie!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use the falcon and the allstar rods, bother super nice and usually can be had for under $100


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I use mainly St. Croix for my creek and bait fishing. I love them and never had a single problem. My oldest one is a 7' 1pc tidemaster inshore ML action. Its about 8-9 yrs old now. It has landed many 3lb + smallies and a few weeks ago I landed a 15lb carp on it. Its all about matching the right rod with the right situations. The only other rod I have that I use all the time beside my carp rods is my Lamiglas 8'6" salmon/steelhead rod and its pretty sweet to. Its comparable with the Wild River series that St. Croix puts out. I am yet to have a problem with that rod. Alot of it is just what you like in a rod.

Jake


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Brandon's right about the aqua shoes for wading. NOT ENOUGH PROTECTION. The sides are soft and low-cut, which means the big rocks can still get you. However, they are perfect for wearing under flippers when using float tube. They fight very tight to your feet, which is good because my flippers don't have enough clearance to fit tennis shoes. 
If you are wading, get the wading shoes. The protection and comfort are worth it.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

brandonjh00 said:


> just wanted to warn you, I've tried aqua shoes, not enough protection, the rocks still get you, need something with more backbone.
> They have shoes similar to his for $13 at walmart


Those look like what I bought, but mine are all black with yellow string sowing them together. I also only payed $10 for mine at the walmart on High st., but they didn't have very many sized to pick from. I had to get one size to big, but I just figure that is more space between my toes and the rocks. Maybe now I can walk faster than 1/64 MPH with these shoes on.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I've noticed that sandals like the old alps (teva bought this company and discontinued the style I think...too bad bc they actually stay on your feet in whitewater unlike the basic tevas which I've lost one in the whitewater)....and the basic teva style will shrink over time, especially if used for wading...so maybe they will "shrink to fit" for ya....probably holds true for most sandals...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I own a pair of Korkers Konvertables.....And they are awesome!!!...Only problem thus far is the velcro coming loose and loosing a sole...I found it a few days later...Also got a 2 year warranty on them...I don't think Cabelas warranty's any of there boots....Could be wrong

As far as sandals go....I think BITE's are the best money can buy. I know $70 is a bit much for fishing sandals, but when faced with the terrain I encounter there was no choice...I can hike dirt cliffs with ease...Then "jog" across riffles w/the felt soled bottoms....The toe guard has saved me a number of times......I wouldn't go near the Scioto without them. As far as quality goes...They are top notch....Mine are about 1.5 seasons old and are just beginning to wear out....However I have really abused them in the past year....I would say there a must-have for any serious Scioto angler.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

same thing I have, they work great, you don't need anything else.



Rod&Reel said:


> Those look like what I bought, but mine are all black with yellow string sowing them together. I also only payed $10 for mine at the walmart on High st., but they didn't have very many sized to pick from. I had to get one size to big, but I just figure that is more space between my toes and the rocks. Maybe now I can walk faster than 1/64 MPH with these shoes on.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

CPTN.CROWN said:


> Used to be all I would use. But found out that they are not the quality they used to be. Had half a dozen or so at 1 point. All the rods were cracking at the rod would meet the cork. All cracking up the blank of the rod. After hours of arguing with the manager at Galyans the replaced them all for me. All i use now is Loomis rods. They seem to take the beating that the St.Croixs wouldnt, espically using heavy jigs. They do cost more, but you will be able to tell a differance.
> 
> 
> BTW nice smallie!!!


Captain,
Glad to see that I'm not the only one breaking the St. Croix rods. I got a quick replacement (a medium weight, fast action Shimano that's 6'6" until I get my St. Croix back. We'll see how it casts. I haven't been out to the River since I snapped my rod in half. Been busy entertaining the girlfriend...I know what you mean about those brownies, Brandon!! I want to get out Friday if anybody would like to join me. Probably early afteroon.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

pete, I'll most likely be able to go, I have to teach summer school until noon, then I'm free.

That is unless the fiance has me making her a cake!  

You going to park in the same spot? If we are walking a good distance upstream, there's another place we can park further up as well.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I remember Brandon's sandals being really stylish... My old lawn-mowing sneakers work just fine! However, they smell like all hell. Do those sandals smell bad after you wade?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I keep them in the trunk, that way I don't have to find out!!!

I'll let you smell them Friday if you'd like.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

This thread is a runaway train... Yeah, I'm down for fishing with ya, Brandon.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I decided to go fishing today seeing that it rained. I went to Big Walnut creek at Refugee rd. and got to test my sandals. Man they were awesome. I had no problems what so ever with slipping from lack of traction. I did fall in because of walking backwards and running into a big rock and falling over it pole and all. This was my best day so far this year as far as numbers go. I got a late start this year and missed the spring fishing season. I started out getting nothing. I was using nothing but Roostertails today. So I was casting about ten times per color and getting nowhere. Then I put on my best producer and man what a great time from there on out. I must have caught 20-25 fish today after I put that one on. No :B , but mad numbers. Most were Bass with most of the Bass being Largemouth. With the rest being smallies. I also caught a few Pumpkinseed. I didn't catch anything worth keeping, but man talking about fun. All the fish were yearlings. I left when I snagged that Roostertail in a tree and lost it. I will get two more tomorrow to replace it. I think I will go back again tomorrow. Maybe to a different spot or maybe the same, aint sure yet.


P.S. I keep hearing about this place called Dicks. Where is it located at? I went to Gander Mountain today to look at tubes (this ones you sit in to fish from), but they didn't have any. They only had yaks. Does Dicks have them? If not, then where can I locate them?


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Rod&Reel said:


> Well I decided to go fishing today seeing that it rained. I went to Big Walnut creek at Refugee rd. and got to test my sandals. Man they were awesome. I had no problems what so ever with slipping from lack of traction. I did fall in because of walking backwards and running into a big rock and falling over it pole and all. This was my best day so far this year as far as numbers go. I got a late start this year and missed the spring fishing season. I started out getting nothing. I was using nothing but Roostertails today. So I was casting about ten times per color and getting nowhere. Then I put on my best producer and man what a great time from there on out. I must have caught 20-25 fish today after I put that one on. No :B , but mad numbers. Most were Bass with most of the Bass being Largemouth. With the rest being smallies. I also caught a few Pumpkinseed. I didn't catch anything worth keeping, but man talking about fun. All the fish were yearlings. I left when I snagged that Roostertail in a tree and lost it. I will get two more tomorrow to replace it. I think I will go back again tomorrow. Maybe to a different spot or maybe the same, aint sure yet.
> 
> 
> P.S. I keep hearing about this place called Dicks. Where is it located at? I went to Gander Mountain today to look at tubes (this ones you sit in to fish from), but they didn't have any. They only had yaks. Does Dicks have them? If not, then where can I locate them?


Good to hear that you did well today! Good fishin'! Dick's is on Sawmill Rd. on the northwest side of town, nextdoor to Meijer. They have all kinds of good stuff there, and competitive prices. But Gander Mtn. did have a good sale earlier this season.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

you've never heard of Dick's? wow, did you know where Gaylan's was? They bought out Dick's. I think they took Easton too, but I haven't checked.

I don't think they carry float tubes, but I may be wrong, you might have to order one online from bass pro shops or cabelas, or anywhere really.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. I know where that Meijers is, so I think I can find it. I went to Gander in hilliard today during lunch to get a hot pink Roostertail and they had clearance signs out front. I was on lunch so I couldn't stick around to see what was on clearance.


----------

